# Interesting Sturmey 3 spd coaster brake S2 wheel



## fatbike (Jan 4, 2021)

Not often do you see a 3psd Sturmey coaster 3spd Stingray S2 wheel. Late 70s. 

 Any thoughts?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 4, 2021)

Late knurl, stamping has gotten week over use over the years.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 4, 2021)

I know that schwinn made a bunch of 3 speed stingray sI would have thought they were Sturmey's . Was there another brand they would have used?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 4, 2021)

Sturmey


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 5, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Not often do you see a 3psd Sturmey coaster 3spd Stingray S2 wheel. Late 70s



What other brand 3 speed did they use in late 70's Shamino?


----------



## SKPC (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks original to me. 1978 S3C. I think used on the muscle bikes with smaller wheels of that era. Came off of a 78-ish schwinn bike that used Sturmey's. Should clean up nicely.


----------



## daverup (Jan 5, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Not often do you see a 3psd Sturmey coaster 3spd Stingray S2 wheel. Late 70s.




I've got a 77 Stingray Fair Lady that has the S3C 3 speed coaster brake hub.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jan 9, 2021)

I had a 77 sunset stingray with that hub


----------

